# Different types of shetland,



## EquineLover (Aug 6, 2006)

Id like to see pictures of the different types of Shetland,Foundation,Classic,Modern,etc.




:


----------



## Leeana (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is my classic shetland, he will be shown foundation next year after i send in for the seal this winter.

*Royal Salsa*





















If you want to see some Moderns and Classics that are top of the line look at www.taylorponyfarm.com.


----------



## EquineLover (Aug 6, 2006)

Royal's such a pretty boy!



: I'll check out the horses at Taylor Pony Farm.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 6, 2006)

Also another good website for Classic and Foundation shetlands is www.RoyalPonyFarm.com

That is where Royal came from, they have allot of classics and foundations


----------



## irishmini (Aug 6, 2006)

this is my irish mini shetland.... botany bay nicole....

a bit different frm the previous pic!!! hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyway shes two year old and 29.5 " of naughtyness ( and i mean naghty....) she should be called houdiney!! shes a rel escape artist.... but wonderful with the kids...

anyway her she is ( complete with pot belly)


----------



## midnight star stables (Aug 6, 2006)

Just wanted to add.. Leeana, those pictures Also show the leading thing you do... I think it must be your habit, but it also could be placing you lower in a class.. Just some food for thought.. :saludando:


----------



## KarenM (Aug 8, 2006)

:saludando: Here is my Australian Mini Shetland taken 2 weeks ago in her winter fluff and in foal

This is Mia..


----------



## kaykay (Aug 8, 2006)

here are some of mine. Dang i still have more that i dont have pics of but i didnt realize how many ponies i have untiil now LOL

Jet foundation shetland






Star foundation shetland (showed as classic)






Crunch aspc/amhr if i showed him as a shetland i would show him classic






Patches Modern B division mare (shown modern pleasure)






Flirt


----------



## EquineLover (Aug 8, 2006)

After looking at the ponies at Taylor and Royal Pony Farms,I was going to list my faveorites,but that'd be around 30 ponies probably! :bgrin lol Out of these,my faveorites are Royal,Jet,and Crunch,but they're all cute!


----------



## Magnolia_dream (Aug 9, 2006)

this is my shetland, having a blonde moment, i think he's a classic shetland






mind you he's not set up well, i'm going to take better pictures soon






casual picture


----------



## JeanH (Aug 9, 2006)

Here are some Modern Shetlands for you - all owned by Howard Stables of Beaverton, Oregon.






Tamerlane's Golden Rose, Roadster HOF 1973, Congress Champion Roadster over 43" - 46" 1966 and 1967, Rose passed away at the age of 34






Knight's Captain Courageous, Roadster HOF 1992, Congress Champion Roadster over 43" - 46" 1988






Silver Blazer, Harness HOF 1986, Blazer passed away just past his 35th birthday






Glad Creation, Pleasure Driving HOF 1992, Sissy passed away at the age of 32






Dun-Haven Techni Star, former Congress Champion Amateur Harness Pony, many times champion Modern Pleasure Driving Pony (as pictured), Sam is still at the farm and is now 29 years old

Jean


----------



## MB STABLES (Aug 12, 2006)

Here are a couple pictures of Moderns. Both ponies are multi champions. Hope this helps -holly


----------

